# Old Gheenoe



## Sympleman01 (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow! Did you just make a top deck/liner for a 15’ highsider?! I like it!


----------



## Michael Ferguson (Feb 26, 2018)

I glassed a fiberglass shell around it. I started by just wanting to cut the seats out and put a floor in......... but I got carried away. It’s been a fun little project after work. I’m seriously considering making a bracket for the back and putting a good 9.9hp in the middle and two dead 9.9’s with the heads and weight removed to make it look like it has triple 9.9’s. Hey. It would be a head turner. I know, I know. My wife keeps reminding me that I’m 50 and not 20 years old. Lol


----------



## Michael Ferguson (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I am not a ghenoo fan but that one looks good


----------



## kempshark (Dec 17, 2006)

Beautiful job......that looks awesome!!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

Wow! That looks great. Really like the layout. Very nice work.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Please bring that to the gheenoe rally !!!

time to dethrone jessie !!!

he has gotten best highsider for like 10 years :-(


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Bad ass!


----------



## 2yanksinsc (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks amazing! I just picked up a 15'4 1983 model. Planning to paint it and add some casting platforms front and rear. Thanks for.the inspiration.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

That is Badass! Custom Gheenoe should offer a liner model like what you have created. Awesome work!


----------



## Tonyskiff (Jan 7, 2018)

nice paint job. i like it


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Is that a kracken on the side?


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

That is a kickass!!!!


----------



## Michael Ferguson (Feb 26, 2018)

noeettica said:


> Please bring that to the gheenoe rally !!!
> 
> time to dethrone jessie !!!
> 
> he has gotten best highsider for like 10 years :-(


Thanks much. Where’s the Gheenoe Rally???


----------



## Michael Ferguson (Feb 26, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> Is that a kracken on the side?


Absolutely.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

They have not announced it yet 

Join the "CustomGheenoe" forum and watch
for the announcement 
They do not generally give much time between the announcement and the actual event ... LoL





Michael Ferguson said:


> Thanks much. Where’s the Gheenoe Rally???


----------

